# Blush - NC40 help?!



## bebexo (Nov 4, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of blush would look good with my skintone I'm a NC40 in SFF. Any recommendations??


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

We can rock any type of blushes. These are MAC blushes that i love..

Powder Blushes:
Peachykeen, Margin, Sunbasque, Dollymix, Peachtwist, Trace gold, Ambering rose, Melba, Sweet as cocoa. Style, Pinch me ...There are a lot! LOL

Minerlize Powder Blushes:
Love joy, merrily, gleeful, dainty and nuance

Creme Blush:
Lady Blush
Posey

Limited Edition:
Fab (barbie)
Fashion Frenzy (fafi)
X rocks and Spaced out (neo sci fi)
Beauty powder blushes.


----------



## animacani (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with nunu!
Also check out these:
Mocha (Powder) and Blossoming (Blushcreme)


----------



## bebexo (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright I'll make sure I grab some of those. Thanks ladies!


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 6, 2008)

my bff is nc40 too and springsheen and sunbasque look fab on her!


----------



## guerr (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anshu7* 

 
_my bff is nc40 too and springsheen and sunbasque look fab on her!_

 
totally agree! I'm an NC40 and i looveee the way sunbasque looks on meee =]


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 27, 2008)

I love peachtwist, sunbasque, dollymix, and fleur power.


----------



## MACLover0820 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm also NC40 and I want a bright pink blush...I was thinking of using Cream color base in Pink Shock and place Blush Azalea over it...

Do you lady's think it would give me the subtle bright pink look I'm looking for?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Dollymix will look great on you


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm NC45 & i LOVE optimistic orange (cremeblend blush) it's LE so might not be able to get it! Prim & proper is nice for a neutral blush. Orgasm by NARS is gorgeous tooo! Ripe peach for peachy colours & azealea blossom for pink-ish colours! 

I'm a blush addict so i can go on & on & on! :X


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Brights (can be worn alone, applied with a 187 or fan brush) - Fleur Power, Breezy, Peaches, Dollymix

Warmer colors - Melba, Peachykeen and Sunbasque
Cooler colors - Plum Foolery, Breath of Plum (BoP is a bit harder to pull off alone but blends awesomely with Plum Foolery)
Highlight - Trace Gold


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 31, 2010)

MAC Style, Sunbasque, Style Demon, Peachtwist, Dollymix, Trace Gold for a highlighter, Gold Deposit MSF, New Vegas MSF, Too Faced Papa Don't Peach, Milani Sweet Rose, NARS Taj Mahal, NYX Cinnamon, Physcians Formula Shimmer Strip in Vegas Strip


----------

